# PLEASE? Pretty please????



## REO (Dec 21, 2012)

I beg this every year! I ADORE Christmas trees!!! I love plain ones, fancy ones, real ones, fake ones, big & small, I love ALL of them!

So please give me my annual Christmas tree fix and post yours! It means a Lot to me!!!

I'm working on photos of mine to post for you






.


----------



## atotton (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is my tree.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's ours...


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

This is right after I put it up...i have added more onrnaments!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2012)

Kind of like the cobbler's kids, just picture a small live tree in a stand, nothing else and that it our tree. Beats last year, the tree got no further than the front porch.

Yes, we have a Christmas tree farm!


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2012)

I bet it smells wonderful Jody!

Love your posted trees!!!!

MORE PLEASE!





*Here are our trees! (OH HOW I MISS REAL ONES!)*

*I always (it's the LAW!) put silver tinsel all over my trees! But this year we have young kittehs! I don't want them to eat it and be hurt. I also wasn't able to put my expensive ornament collection on either. (young kittehs!) *

*We have not put up the big tree in 2 years so here it is. Looks so plain this year LOL.*











*Here is the smaller one. It has tinsel. It also has the gifts from my secret Santas! And a few from friends! *






.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, it does smell good, Marty can attest to that, it is the same species as Michael's tree, a Canaan Fir which is a hybrid of Balsam and Frasier fir. It'll get decorated, maybe Christmas Eve.


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2012)

I have not smelled a real tree in years! I'd love to see it decorated if you get a chance to share Jody


----------



## Ashley (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## SWA (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Robin, Here are some pics of our tree.



MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 22, 2012)

oooh they are all sooo beautiful!!! I'll try to get one of mine and post it. I love looking at Christmas trees and decorations!!!

.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is our tree! I love to light it up first thing every morning. Except for 4 items everything on it is hand made..

Hi Tanya!! It is so good to see you!!! I hope you and your family are doing well. 





.


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I SO love looking at them! I don't go shopping or see stores or other places so your posting yours is my only chance to see more pretties!





I love to see what Christmas looks like for my forum family!


----------



## kassierae (Dec 22, 2012)

This is my boyfriend and I's second Christmas tree. I love it, even though it's little. It's a Frasier fir and very fragrant


----------



## LindaL (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is our tree...its a fake white tree (new this year) and is decorated with gold and purple ornaments, purple ribbons and a purple tree skirt (which we had to take away after the pic was taken because my old MinPin wants to burrow under it...lol...and our Mini Aussie puppy wants to grab it and run!!









)


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 22, 2012)

I love everyones trees! They are sooo pretty! Love yours Robin!!

Heres mine...



All the way from Okinawa, Japan


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2012)

There once was a box.....came all the way from a Santa in Japan! I let hubby open it! Out came gift after gift after gift! It was like a clown car! They just kept-a-coming! Hubby was like, what?? For ME??? Are they all for me? I laughed and laughed! He was delighted!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful trees!!

This is our fourth year to use only real bird nests and pretty ornamental birds. Plus some handmade ornaments and the two bells that my husband took to kindergarten. The star is from our first Christmas 41 years ago. We've always had a real tree, but someday I'd like to have an 8 foot feather tree. It's fun for neighbors and friends to bring us interesting nests. I especially like the ones that have my horses' hair woven in.

www.cassphoto.com/tree.jpg


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 23, 2012)

Marsha, what a different idea! Now I wish I had saved the 2 robins nests that were in my shed. I put them outside after the babies left and the weather and wind ruined them. This year I'm going to look for and save every nest I can find.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 23, 2012)

You guys aren't afraid of bird mites from those nests? Eek! Other then that, I think that's a great idea.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 23, 2012)

Didn't even think, here is the tree at the entrance to our farm, and our sign.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> You guys aren't afraid of bird mites from those nests? Eek! Other then that, I think that's a great idea.


You can put the nest in the freezer for 24 hours if you aren't comfortable with possible critters. Some of the nests we use are 4 years old; I just wrap them up and save them. Some have eggs, as the nests were abandoned. I put handmade mice in some of the nests. We put the best, most interesting nests down low for little people to look at. It is facinating to see some of the nesting material. Some look so cosy for a baby bird, and some look downright twiggy and uncomfortable!

Can you imagine if we had a housecat???

I love other people's colorful trees! It's nice to see all different kinds.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is mine! This is the first year we have had a fake tree and I LOVE it!! Two years I had the tree die in the middle of the season, or fall over. SO this was perfect. And little fuzzy Santa Mr makes it even better!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2012)

Love that Mr!!! He's so cute in his hat!!

I love eveyones trees! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't post a pic right now, but mine has tons of picture ornaments of each of our family members--including the pets


----------



## djskid (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's mine.....





a little closer look -->





and my topper-->


----------



## REO (Dec 27, 2012)

Very horsie!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 27, 2012)

Here ya go sister.


----------



## REO (Dec 28, 2012)

Very pretty Jody!

Something about your little tree....I'm just in love with it!


----------



## wildoak (Dec 29, 2012)

Our tree.




And my daughter's apartment tree last year LOL.

Jan


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a little late playing, but here is our tree and our table set for Christmas dinner.








And one a little closer up - our two daughters and our fur kids. Bella is a schnauzer mix. Copper is the Boston Terrier. He's not really ours, we're just "fostering" him while his family is living in Taiwan as missionaries. But he will be with us indefinitely and we love him!

Barbara


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 31, 2012)

I am a little late posting but here is our tree! This is after Santa visited Nina and J-Pop's house for our granddaughter Beatrice!

And that is Bea excited to see she got a little barn with horses just like the one we built for Misty and Josie this past summer!!!





The only sad part was my other daughter, her husband and my 6 month old granddaughter Aubree could not be with us this year they are in Berlin on assignment at our Embassy there.


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2012)

I love them!



Thanks for posting!


----------

